# Paper tuning FOBs



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if anyone nows how to paper tune a bow shooting FOBs? I have a black ice and I want to tune it up but I shoot FOBs and I am not sure hoe to do it?


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Good question. Can't imagine trying to paper tune with a FOB. My only experence with them was using shafts that I had already tuned with 2" Blazers - then stripping off the Blazers and substituting the FOB's.


----------



## USCfan (Jun 6, 2007)

There are two ways suggested by Starflight.
1. Paper tune w/ bare shafts and then fine-tune with your broadhead and target tips.
2. Paper tune with your old fletched arrows and then switch to the FOBS- followed by finetuning w/ broadheads.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

I just use the bare shafts. At that range, it doesn't matter. If your FOBs are not flying right afte paper tune, then check for clearance. Especially on the bottom side.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

With my set up, paper tuning does not work. However bare shaft will get you close. I like to set things up by eye (arrow level with the string, and arrow coming out straight.

Then I just let the blades tell me what to do. If the blades are hitting low left, a slight rest adjustment to the right should get the left/right corrected and a slight lowing of the nock or raising the rest should bring the blades to hit the same elevation.


Regards,


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

USCfan said:


> There are two ways suggested by Starflight.
> *1. Paper tune w/ bare shafts and then fine-tune with your broadhead and target tips.*
> 2. Paper tune with your old fletched arrows and then switch to the FOBS- followed by finetuning w/ broadheads.


That is what I do..........:darkbeer:


----------



## buckslayer91 (Feb 5, 2009)

*paper tune*

paper tune regular arrow and shoot the fobs it should b fine


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Get your knocking point lined out by bareshaft tuning, then walk back tune for center shot. After that, group tune for final tuning.
:wink:


----------

